# What, has 'metal' come to...



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I was think if Marilyn Manson and Hello Kitty had a baby...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Another marketing gimmick, and not a very good one


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Appears that gimmick might be working,.... unfortunately


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Check out Fallujah, it's a much better representation


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Stephen Colbert should be embarrassed or em- bare- assed to promote junk like that and their album. The world of musical entertainment is definitely (talent wise) in serious decline, even Justin Bieber is better then that crap.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It's a cultural thing. I don't understand it, but Japan has a thing about seemingly prepubescent pop singers. If you look under 15, you can make it big in Japan. That's why Quebec Singer René Simard was huge there when he was 12 and 13, why Cheap Trick were huge when (singer) Robin Zander looked a whole lot younger, why Sailor Moon and Hatsune Miku are huge. It's also why they love the Vocaloid thing, because if a "pop star" is CGI, instead of real, you can keep him/her at the same age for as long as you want, instead of having them grow up.

I gather whoever is behind this Babymetal thing doesn't have high hopes for much longevity. Because if they did, the three pig-tailed members would be CGI instead of alive.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I just watched it with the sound off. it was very goofy-creepy looking.........grown men thrashing behind prancing little girls.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

What has metal come to? It has become awesome.............


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I just paused classic 70's blues rock tunes that was popular before I was born to listen to this,... I stand by my decision.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I honestly thought we'd all end up looking like Roy Buchanan or Rory Gallagher, maybe Meatloaf if we let ourselves go.

I was wrong.

It's happened before.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I have no idea what to say about that.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I could have sworn this was well received when it was posted here a while ago.

I frequently listen to the heavy stuff on satellite, and I'm positive this _isn't_ where metal is headed. Primarily, because metal's going in a ton of different directions; this is just one of them.

I don't think this will catch on over here - even a little.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I didn't even bother listening. The look was enough. That told me I didn't want to listen. When you need to look like that, you obviously don't have the talent that I like listening to.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Chuck, I think it will catch on the smallest amount, mostly to those who already enjoy Eastern music. They will get put on festivals etc. or anything that makes it worth their time to apply for visas to work in Canada and the travel expense.

Myself, I'm waiting for the djent (yes that's the term) stuff to have it's successor come through. Partially because I witnessed firsthand the birth and explosion of djent (thus all the copycats sound exactly copycats to me) and I'm curious to hear what comes up.


----------



## Guyfrets (Aug 20, 2012)

Heavy metal, sugar pop!!! Okay, at least now I get the Donald Trump thing. On the other hand, I'm still mourning the passing of John Renbourn.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> Chuck, I think it will catch on the smallest amount, mostly to those who already enjoy Eastern music. They will get put on festivals etc. or anything that makes it worth their time to apply for visas to work in Canada and the travel expense.
> 
> Myself, I'm waiting for the djent (yes that's the term) stuff to have it's successor come through. Partially because I witnessed firsthand the birth and explosion of djent (thus all the copycats sound exactly copycats to me) and I'm curious to hear what comes up.


I suppose you're right. I know that a chinese rap/indie punk band did _ok_ a while back (maybe 5 to 10 years ago), but I still can't see how people truly into metal would have this kicking around their collection. I think it's a novelty.

Who started Djent? I have such a hard time differentiating between the million genres.

Just checked wiki - meshuggah. I do like them. I think they're nuts to think they started it though (I didn't realize that Djent was a onomatopoeic)


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

They started it, I would say Periphery made it massive. Also "true metal fans" will listen to whatever metal it is they enjoy


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> I didn't even bother listening. The look was enough. That told me I didn't want to listen. When you need to look like that, you obviously don't have the talent that I like listening to.


Come on. Give it a try.Don't be such an old fuddy-duddy. Think of as having a Red Bull, Jolt Cola and half lb. of Cotton Candy at the same time.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Come on. Give it a try.Don't be such an old fuddy-duddy. Think of as having a Red Bull, Jolt Cola and half lb. of Cotton Candy at the same time.


that is disturbingly accurate haha.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> Come on. Give it a try.Don't be such an old fuddy-duddy. Think of as having a Red Bull, Jolt Cola and half lb. of Cotton Candy at the same time.


I hate all three of those, so that is a perfect illustration for me.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

^^^ such a downer


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I think the post was to simply post. If you don't want to listen to it, then just don't bother posting.

There is no "need" for any look. No one held a gun to their head and said "this is how you have to dress for this". No, a marketing team said "do this if you want to make money hand over fist" so they did. How can you accurately say that there's no level of talent here if you didn't even listen to the song? Do you think it happens to be easy to blend metal and Eastern pop into a product people are willing to pay for?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Tried it with sound this time. Josie & the Pussycats with industrial interludes.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Some don't like Babymetal? Strange. Then you're really gonna enjoy this. 




Just another part of the spectrum.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> Appears that gimmick might be working,.... unfortunately


It works, nothing unfortunate about that. In a couple of years your grand daughter might want to listen to it in the car.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

If this is worse than some of that 80s crap metal, like Twisty Sister, it's not by much. 

There was some good metal in the 80's - but there was far more poser/wanker metal than good stuff.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

You guys are looking at BeavyMetalru the same way you see Sumo. To outsiders its weird and just a couple of fat guys bumping bellies. To those in Shinto, its ritualistic, which is why the referee is actually a Shinto priest. Every movement before the match is a ritual to purify and stamp out evil sprits. The whole tournament goes on for 2 weeks and its great. For BabyMetal, the colors, the songs, and the movements are actually tied to Inari Okami. In Japan they attract people of all ages and their concerts are elaborate and awesome. The dance choreographer studied dance in both Japan and NYC, so she has incorporated Sinto, Ryu, as well as hip hop and others to create something really unique. In Japan, BabyMetal will be around until all 3 grow 9 tails 2000 years from now. (Yeah to explain it all would take a very long time.) Outside of Japan, they seem to attract teenagers and early 20 somethings, so maybe on a guitar forum where the average age is 70, it might not fly. Will it be a fad here? Quite possibly, but over here is really a tiny market for Japanese bands. LA is the biggest Japanese music scene in North America and they are playing at a small little venue there. If you want to listen to metal that defies all the rules, Japan is where you will find it..........


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

LOL


I liked it.


Musically it's pablum (appropriately?), but cute as hell.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2016)

mhammer said:


> Sailor Moon


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

sadly several of you not only don't "get it" but you sound off like old men on a porch hollering GET OFF MY LAWN YOU DARN KIDS!!!
babymetal is cool, and if you guys think there's no talent there, it's because you either don't know your ass from a hole in the ground, or because you turned yourself off before you gave it an honest listen. you pick which. now don't fear, because cheezy is here. and what do i ALWAYS do for you all? hook you up, that's what. so all of you guys takes some geritol and sit down. take 3 or 4 deep breaths and go to your happy place. lets introduce you to this type of music a little slower. 
WARNING: this video contains strong evidence that cute japanese girls can rock harder than you.






i'd bet $20 the girls in this video would blow your band right off of almost any stage. they play better than you, have their act together better than you, and obviously, more people know of them, than know of you. that's no accident. baby metal is the same. when was the last time any of you were on colbert's show? you can't even get into the audience


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

While I'm not quite as spirited as Cheezy this morning, the more I watch these J pop clips or whatever the heck you young 'uns call them, the more I like them.

But then again, I was a big fan of Fish Heads (rolly polly fish heads) so wtf do I know.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> sadly several of you not only don't "get it" but you sound off like old men on a porch hollering GET OFF MY LAWN YOU DARN KIDS!!!
> babymetal is cool, and if you guys think there's no talent there, it's because you either don't know your ass from a hole in the ground, or because you turned yourself off before you gave it an honest listen. you pick which. now don't fear, because cheezy is here. and what do i ALWAYS do for you all? hook you up, that's what. so all of you guys takes some geritol and sit down. take 3 or 4 deep breaths and go to your happy place. lets introduce you to this type of music a little slower.
> WARNING: this video contains strong evidence that cute japanese girls can rock harder than you.
> 
> ...


The Japanese take music to extreme places (they do this with every genre not just metal), but as you said, they are generally insanely talented at doing it. 

Babymetal are far from the craziest thing in Japanese metal though. They have some pretty wild acts. There is a band called Man With A Mission that dress like wolves.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Milkman said:


> While I'm not quite as spirited as Cheezy this morning, the more I watch these J pop clips or whatever the heck you young 'uns call them, the more I like them.
> 
> But then again, I was a big fan of Fish Heads (rolly polly fish heads) so wtf do I know.


I want to find some J-rock that I can enjoy to find new ways of using delay and playing. The only name I know of popular Japanese music is Dir En Grey.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Japan has never influenced metal, I don't see this as any different. It's a one-off.
As mhammer said before, they've always had a strange obsession with childhood. It just because this is big there doesn't mean it will spread to here.
We still don't have used panty vending machines here.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

This isn't metal though, it is a specific Japanese pop thing that isn't really relevant outside of Japan. Sure people outside of Japan are aware of it but it is a novelty outside of Japan whereas inside Japan this is a big thing.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> sadly several of you not only don't "get it" but you sound off like old men on a porch hollering GET OFF MY LAWN YOU DARN KIDS!!!
> babymetal is cool, and if you guys think there's no talent there, it's because you either don't know your ass from a hole in the ground, or because you turned yourself off before you gave it an honest listen. you pick which. now don't fear, because cheezy is here. and what do i ALWAYS do for you all? hook you up, that's what. so all of you guys takes some geritol and sit down. take 3 or 4 deep breaths and go to your happy place. lets introduce you to this type of music a little slower.
> WARNING: this video contains strong evidence that cute japanese girls can rock harder than you.
> 
> ...


I like this band much better than the one in the OP, but surely you understand that wearing sexualized costumes will often lead to being taken less seriously as musicians.
If Britney Spears circa "hit me baby" played guitar like Steve Vai, I doubt she'd be as a big a name as she or Steve is.
Sexualized gimmicks are great for a quick hit of press, but in the long run,its a dead end unless you can reinvent yourself,


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> It works, nothing unfortunate about that. In a couple of years your grand daughter might want to listen to it in the car.


Yeah, you gotta point there. But that will have be something my daughter will have to suffer. (Payback girl!)


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> Yeah, you gotta point there. But that will have be something my daughter will have to suffer. (Payback girl!)


I have sattelite radio in the truck that is basically set on Classic Vinyl.....except when the girls are with me. At least they don't like justine bieber. And at times I can sneak in something like this










Accept2 said:


> You guys are looking at BeavyMetalru the same way you see Sumo. To outsiders its weird and just a couple of fat guys bumping bellies. To those in Shinto, its ritualistic, which is why the referee is actually a Shinto priest. Every movement before the match is a ritual to purify and stamp out evil sprits. The whole tournament goes on for 2 weeks and its great. For BabyMetal, the colors, the songs, and the movements are actually tied to Inari Okami. In Japan they attract people of all ages and their concerts are elaborate and awesome. The dance choreographer studied dance in both Japan and NYC, so she has incorporated Sinto, Ryu, as well as hip hop and others to create something really unique. In Japan, BabyMetal will be around until all 3 grow 9 tails 2000 years from now. (Yeah to explain it all would take a very long time.) Outside of Japan, they seem to attract teenagers and early 20 somethings, so maybe on a guitar forum where the average age is 70, it might not fly. Will it be a fad here? Quite possibly, but over here is really a tiny market for Japanese bands. LA is the biggest Japanese music scene in North America and they are playing at a small little venue there. If you want to listen to metal that defies all the rules, Japan is where you will find it..........


From what I've seen and heard they are sort of hitting it on the metal circut too.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> sadly several of you not only don't "get it" but you sound off like old men on a porch hollering GET OFF MY LAWN YOU DARN KIDS!!!
> babymetal is cool, and if you guys think there's no talent there, it's because you either don't know your ass from a hole in the ground, or because you turned yourself off before you gave it an honest listen. you pick which. now don't fear, because cheezy is here. and what do i ALWAYS do for you all? hook you up, that's what. so all of you guys takes some geritol and sit down. take 3 or 4 deep breaths and go to your happy place. lets introduce you to this type of music a little slower.
> WARNING: this video contains strong evidence that cute japanese girls can rock harder than you.
> 
> ...


For the record, the first time I've ever seen anything by colbert was when I clicked on the vid. I like their music but cheezy, you gonna hook me up, blonde....about 24 or so....36-24-36 ish with a Harley and lots of money. 
@Diablo.....sexualized has been around for a long time. Janis on a wet/windy stage in a t-shirt comes to mind. So does Stevie.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Metal has gone in so many different directions. I went to see Nekrogoblikon last year and they blew me away. The show was described to me as 'goblin metal' before we went. Naturally, that aroused my curiosity. I've also been to see Swashbuckle twice and Alestorm once, both would be described as pirate metal. Baby metal, the band, doesn't surprise me at all. I think that they've played at Heavy in Montreal before actually.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Lord-Humongous said:


> Metal has gone in so many different directions. I went to see Nekrogoblikon last year and they blew me away. The show was described to me as 'goblin metal' before we went. Naturally, that aroused my curiosity. I've also been to see Swashbuckle twice and Alestorm once, both would be described as pirate metal. Baby metal, the band, doesn't surprise me at all. I think that they've played at Heavy in Montreal before actually.


lol..."pirate metal".


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> @Diablo.....sexualized has been around for a long time. Janis on a wet/windy stage in a t-shirt comes to mind. So does Stevie.


for me it was Pat Benatar and Lee Aaron 
I get that, it just maybe didn't seem as overriding or distracting from the music....perhaps because it wasn't as fetishized.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> for me it was Pat Benatar and Lee Aaron
> I get that, it just maybe didn't seem as overriding or distracting from the music....perhaps because it wasn't as fetishized.


At a live concert when you were right at the stage it was distracting.....still is. Darby Mills still bounces pretty good. I forget who it was in the early and mid 70's but used to wear a black Catwoman suit. Then there was Tina Turner and Cher.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I should make a note here: As the OP, I was doing this with tongue in cheek.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Diablo said:


> Japan has never influenced metal, I don't see this as any different. It's a one-off.
> As mhammer said before, they've always had a strange obsession with childhood. It just because this is big there doesn't mean it will spread to here.
> We still don't have used panty vending machines here.


There's always exceptions to the rule. Japan didn't metal it up as hard as Britain, no doubt, but they had some beauties that were pretty innovative. Guaranteed some of this stuff got absorbed from the record collections of weird kids that went on to be innovators in metal. Pretty vicious and dark for 1971... super Japanese, not a Sabbath or Deep Purple ripoff... definitely metal tho.











Oh, and baby-metal isn't my thing, just seemed like a good time to drop this band to those interested.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Diablo said:


> for me it was Pat Benatar and Lee Aaron
> I get that, it just maybe didn't seem as overriding or distracting from the music....perhaps because it wasn't as fetishized.


I think a lot of kids went to see Hawkwind because they had a topless female member


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

garrettdavis275 said:


> There's always exceptions to the rule. Japan didn't metal it up as hard as Britain, no doubt, but they had some beauties that were pretty innovative. Guaranteed some of this stuff got absorbed from the record collections of weird kids that went on to be innovators in metal. Pretty vicious and dark for 1971... super Japanese, not a Sabbath or Deep Purple ripoff... definitely metal tho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm far from an expert on Japan, but before this thread if you put a gun to my head to name all the Japanese metal bands I could think of, I'd only be able to come up with 1-Loudness. They had some skills, but the singer was polarizing, so always seemed a bit of a novelty act.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Budda said:


> I think a lot of kids went to see Hawkwind because they had a topless female member


They did???
I thought only Wendy O Williams did that.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Diablo said:


> They did???
> I thought only Wendy O Williams did that.


They did. Learned that from the Lemmy doc on Netflix.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> They did???
> I thought only Wendy O Williams did that.










They did.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Diablo said:


> I'm far from an expert on Japan, but before this thread if you put a gun to my head to name all the Japanese metal bands I could think of, I'd only be able to come up with 1-Loudness. They had some skills, but the singer was polarizing, so always seemed a bit of a novelty act.


Me too, there's only 1 or 2 that I know of that had any kind of following across the ocean, and they were way way underground. But still important for the bigger artists they inspired down the line. Like a Celtic Frost type of thing (not as influential, but same type of thing).


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

hey @Electraglide maybe dont post topless pics on a forum visited by guys at work, hey?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Diablo said:


> Japan has never influenced metal, I don't see this as any different. It's a one-off.
> As mhammer said before, they've always had a strange obsession with childhood. It just because this is big there doesn't mean it will spread to here.
> We still don't have used panty vending machines here.


it seems strange to you, as a westerner, but that's because you don't understand it. it's a cultural thing, partly. i don't have the words to explain it, but it's not quite as icky as it seems to most of us. 
that said, some folks there do take it a little too far



Diablo said:


> I like this band much better than the one in the OP, but surely you understand that wearing sexualized costumes will often lead to being taken less seriously as musicians.
> If Britney Spears circa "hit me baby" played guitar like Steve Vai, I doubt she'd be as a big a name as she or Steve is.
> Sexualized gimmicks are great for a quick hit of press, but in the long run,its a dead end unless you can reinvent yourself,


i think in a general sense, women don't get taken seriously as rockers/guitarists anyway. orianthi is pretty bad-ass but most people comment on her being pretty, then yawn and as they change to another station. on the other hand is susan tedeschi. amazing performer who dresses conservatively and does not sexualize herself. her following is pretty tiny compared to alot of men who are lesser performers. then there's wendy melvoin. most on this forum probably have no idea who she is, yet she is a pretty serious guitarist. she plays for prince. or did at one time anyhow. the entire band drain sth. most here have never heard of them. they were easily as good as alice in chains or similar sounds from that time.



Electraglide said:


> I like their music but cheezy, you gonna hook me up, blonde....about 24 or so....36-24-36 ish with a Harley and lots of money.
> .


best i could do on short notice, but i'll keep my eyes peeled


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

delete


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> it seems strange to you, as a westerner, but that's because you don't understand it. it's a cultural thing, partly. i don't have the words to explain it, but it's not quite as icky as it seems to most of us.
> that said, some folks there do take it a little too far
> 
> 
> ...


That'll do quite nicely actually.....Bardot on a Knuckle chop. 








Faithful on a '66/'67 Glide ain't bad either. Faithful sings better than Bardot but other than that I'd take either and their bikes. Can I have both?
As far as BabyMetal goes, I figure you gotta be doing something right to perform and probably sell out Wembley. To bad they don't hit Canada on this tour.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Budda said:


> hey @Electraglide maybe dont post topless pics on a forum visited by guys at work, hey?


Just following up your post. My work has no problem with pics like this. It's not the Blind Faith album cover or The Scorpions or for that matter, Electric LadyLand.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Congrats on your job. Most jobs do have a problem with it, so just take it down or post a link and put NSFW in front of said link.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Its not just the Japanese that obsess over youth, its found all over the world. The Japanese have an old and wealthy population. While we dream of winning the lottery over here, their dream is to be young again. Nothing is a bigger dream over there than to remove all your responsibilities, leave your job, and go back to being young again. This is because of the different expectations placed on the people in that society. But then lets focus on them and not on why we have produced Miley Cyrus and the lot over here. Kettle meet pot.............

For more on this and why Miley Cyrus isnt going to go over well over there, but is a total hit over here, watch the docu show "No Sex Please, We're Japanese." Maybe some of your weird projections on the Japanese people will be corrected with actual truth......


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Diablo said:


> Japan has never influenced metal, I don't see this as any different. It's a one-off.
> As mhammer said before, they've always had a strange obsession with childhood. It just because this is big there doesn't mean it will spread to here.
> We still don't have used panty vending machines here.


Surely Boredoms had an influence on some of the noise/grind bands of theblast 20 years or so?


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Boris also loom pretty large on the doom metal scene...


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh yeah and Merzbow. Discordance Axis wrote a lot of manga influenced lyrics. I guess Japan's influence on metal depends on whay kind of metal you listen to. As noted above it does tend to gravitate towards the extreme.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2016)

For history/description, check out Map Of Metal.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Budda said:


> Congrats on your job. Most jobs do have a problem with it, so just take it down or post a link and put NSFW in front of said link.


How about you don't look at the forum on company time. Most places have a bigger problem with that than with an old pic of somebodies boobs. Good thing I didn't post a pic or two of The Ladybirds or since this is a metal based thread...started with tongue in cheek...a group called Rockbitch.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

What is Canadian black metal? Typically when a genre gets coined there is a label or sublabel that is associated with it. And as far as I can tell, most Canadian metal artists release on foreign labels (Voivod, Gorguts, Cryptopsy, Devin Townsend et al are signed to foreign labels.) There are a few metal bands that I know of that are signed to Canadian labels (for which a genre may be coined after) and they do not sound anything like black metal.

Signed to a Canadian label:






Signed to an American or German label (forget which.)


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

Over 6 years or so, BABYMETAL has built up quite the non-Japanese following (about half), especially in the UK. They just played last weekend in an almost full (~12,000) Wembley Arena. Sadly, they've yet to announce a Canadian date for this year's tour (last year they played to a full Danforth Music Hall in Toronto), but there are quite a few us/europe headline and festival shows. At festivals, they are currently getting mid-level billing, around Anthrax level:
http://www.downloadfestival.fr/en/lineup-poster
https://www.rockinvienna.at/lineup

Now I don't want to dismiss the opinions of the fine members here  but there is a huge list of credible musicians and industry folks who like BABYMETAL, including the Big 4 thrash and from Slash to Skrillex. If you want to learn more, pick up April's Metal Hammer for BABYMETAL's 2nd cover. Kerrang! and Rocksound also have articles.

And now, excuse me while I vote at the Grammy site: http://www.grammy.com/
Scroll down and to the right for the poll on "What's currently trending in music?"
*VOTE FOR "Babymetal make U.S. TV debut on "Colbert""*


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> How about you don't look at the forum on company time. Most places have a bigger problem with that than with an old pic of somebodies boobs. Good thing I didn't post a pic or two of The Ladybirds or since this is a metal based thread...started with tongue in cheek...a group called Rockbitch.


No, they have a problem with both. Don't post nudity without the proper tags - it's really that simple.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Budda said:


> No, they have a problem with both. Don't post nudity without the proper tags - it's really that simple.


I didn't know there were proper tags relating to pictures of any sort on the forum. I would suggest that not looking at the forum while you are at work would be an option.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

@Budda @Electraglide 



/fixed


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

^ yes it is.

@Electraglide you can suggest it, but it's not me I'm worried about. I use my own mobile data to browse at work. Your suggestion isn't a poor one, but a) people browse at work (though may not post) b) there are serious consequences for looking at nudity at work. This thread has absolutely no warning that there's nudity in it - so for someone who logs on in the last 5 minutes on friday and checks this thread, they're at risk. Instead of being argumentative about it, why not just edit your post to contain the link with the NSFW tag and be done? Again, I'm not saying don't post - I'm saying there should be ample warning for people who do browse using work-related devices (say a business trip where you have your work laptop) to avoid hot water. What's so difficult about a 10-second edit?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

cheezyridr said:


> sadly several of you not only don't "get it" but you sound off like old men on a porch hollering GET OFF MY LAWN YOU DARN KIDS!!!
> babymetal is cool, and if you guys think there's no talent there, it's because you either don't know your ass from a hole in the ground, or because you turned yourself off before you gave it an honest listen. you pick which. now don't fear, because cheezy is here. and what do i ALWAYS do for you all? hook you up, that's what. so all of you guys takes some geritol and sit down. take 3 or 4 deep breaths and go to your happy place. lets introduce you to this type of music a little slower.
> WARNING: *this video contains strong evidence that cute japanese girls can rock harder than you.*
> 
> ...


I love her voice. Thanks for posting that! Wonder how she sounds live (but that's what I always think now when I hear a great singer)? 

Probably 15 years ago, my buddies and I were standing in line at the Starfish Room for Strapping Young Lad. There were 3 very young Japanese girls in front of us that barely spoke english. We chatted a bit (they were HOT) and they told us they happened to be in Canada and couldn't believe their luck in getting to see SYL live. And in a small club of 500. Total metalheads.

We maybe haven't heard of many Japanese metal bands, but they've been one of the biggest metal markets in the world forever. It's hard to comprehend the population and density of Japan. Another buddy had a deal with ESP, he gave me a Japanese catalog he brought back. The last half was bands that were endorsed - probably 5 pages of international acts and then 40 pages of Japanese-only acts, everything from hardcore old country to rockabilly to extreme metal. They are a microcosm of the world, in an area the size of Van Isle.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

garrettdavis275 said:


> @Budda @Electraglide
> 
> 
> 
> /fixed





garrettdavis275 said:


> @Budda @Electraglide
> 
> 
> 
> /fixed


This sucks big time but I figured some fool would change the pic.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Budda said:


> ^ yes it is.
> 
> @Electraglide you can suggest it, but it's not me I'm worried about. I use my own mobile data to browse at work. Your suggestion isn't a poor one, but a) people browse at work (though may not post) b) there are serious consequences for looking at nudity at work. This thread has absolutely no warning that there's nudity in it - so for someone who logs on in the last 5 minutes on friday and checks this thread, they're at risk. Instead of being argumentative about it, why not just edit your post to contain the link with the NSFW tag and be done? Again, I'm not saying don't post - I'm saying there should be ample warning for people who do browse using work-related devices (say a business trip where you have your work laptop) to avoid hot water. What's so difficult about a 10-second edit?


I don't figure it's really needed anymore than warnings on other threads and posts and what people say in them. As far as people and their browsing, if this is the worst people look at then things are pretty tame out there. No more warning is needed than warnings for threads and posts that might or could contain profanity or things like that. 
As far as browsing at during work times goes I think most companies don't like you to do it no matter whose data you use. It's doing unnecessary personal things at work.....same as using your cell phone.


----------

